# Nuptials are in the air



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Her Nebs and Eyvazov are tying the knot.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

As have Bobby Alagna and his current Adina, Aleksandra Kurzak.


----------

